
Google to offer personal banking accounts in partnership with Citigroup - mlthoughts2018
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/13/google-checking-accounts-cache-citigroup-bank
======
placatedmayhem
So Apple and Google are now in the personal finance game. Facebook is trying
to launch its own currency. That's some big names coming from pure tech
backgrounds entering the banking world. This can't be a coincidence, right?

------
vanniv
Cool! Will this mean that I'll lose access to my money if I like the wrong
YouTube videos?

